# Chicago - north side - looking for a group!



## AstroCat (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi all … haven’t played in a while but I’m looking to get in to a good game. Feeling the need for more “face to face” gaming. 
I’m good with D&D up to 3.0 rules, although I would need to learn the 3.5 changes. I would be open to something else but I am much more experienced with D&D.
I’m located on the north side of Chicago (West Ridge/North Park area).
I’ve been checking out the scene at the Games Plus store, so I can make it out that way if needed but of course, closer is better.

Thanks!   

Jordan “AstroCat”


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 28, 2005)

What days and times are you available to play?


----------



## AstroCat (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I'm pretty flexible but overall I'd like to find a week night game, or maybe Sunday. 
Lately I've been getting in to Flames of War on Wed and Fri at Games Plus but I'm sure I could work something out. 

Let me know... 

Jordan




			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> What days and times are you available to play?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 1, 2005)

Give me a quick e-mail at joegkushner at yahoo dot com .

I'm surprised Scott, the Doomed Batallions guy here, hasn't popped up. I know he's been looking for players for Flames of War.


----------



## guardian174 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Sunday Game*

Jordan

my name is Josh, i play with Joe and Scott on tuesday and dm a game on Sunday. if your interested with a sunday game as well as a tuesday game you can e-mail me at forgottenguardian@sbcglobal.net


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Mar 2, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Give me a quick e-mail at joegkushner at yahoo dot com .
> 
> I'm surprised Scott, the Doomed Batallions guy here, hasn't popped up. I know he's been looking for players for Flames of War.




Joe and Jordan;

There is only onr true  wargame: 

Advanced Squad Leader

Need I say more?


Scott


----------

